# Need Help with Temporary Layout



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm planning a side-wall layout in a 10x11 room. All space available for the layout!

However, it's a few days before Christmas and I have a 5'x9' table that can serve as a simple layout when my little niece and nephew visit us for Christmas. Admittedly, it will be fun for me too, just to program a few engines and get used to commands before building the 'real' setup.

To sum it up; I'm looking for a few connected ovals on the table for Christmas/New Years.

Bachmann EZ-Track with a pretty good mix of straights, 26", 22" and 18" curves.  ...several turnouts and switches, but the switches are 18" only

Can anyone assist me with a simple plan? I'd like to maybe have 2 lines running or at least a few yards for connecting/storing rolling stock.

Of course, I'm new. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


Best,
Mark


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

check here.
http://www.thortrains.net/

Ron


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

THis is what I did for my kids, and they both love it. 










Here is last year, same layout different tree and different train










We have this out every now and then all year long. My kids will build tunnels and stuff out of paper and blocks or what ever they can find. Tommy also will make buildings and stuff out of legos or blocks to give the trains a place to stop. I enjoy just watching what he can come up with really it is the best part of the whole thing.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OH and the tracks are all Bachmann EZ track the outer loop is 22" and the inner loop is 18" with a 9" rerailer and terminal track.

Massey


----------



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Massey,
Great photo and nice simple layout.

Considering the EZ track I have, this was my idea:

* 26" outer oval - passenger run

* 22" inner oval, with a spur? or siding for simple yard switching

* Connect inner and outer ovals

Looking at Rons link, I found something very similar.

Problem is - I'm stuck. #4 turnout doesn't have enough physical space to connect track?

Kind of ironic that I can't figure out "EZ" track ; )

Do you know what I'm missing here? I connect a straight to one side of the turnout and the roadbed doesn't allow enough space to connect another track??

Thanks for all.


Best,
Mark


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Mark, you are now experiencing the limitations of not so ez track. Good times right? This is one of the reasons we all recomend some flexy track and what not it can be what ever size you want and there are no limitations to what your mind can think of.

Massey


----------



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

Agreed on EZ track. Next payday, I'm switching to Atlas.

Until then, take a look at the 2nd photo. How can they make an expensive turnout that won't connect 2 pieces of track?

Notice that the roadbed of any track won't physically fit. I have to be missing something. ...can't imagine they are selling a turnout that won't connect


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did the switches come with short pieces of track?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Thats odd that turnout is supposed to have a notch to allow a normal piece of track to fit alongside the divirging route. I have several of these turnouts and they all have the notch. It will not hurt anything if you cut one in like the other turnouts have. Do you have a pic of the same turnout with out the overlapping terminal track and the camera pulled back a little farther so I can see the whole setup? That may help me figure out if it is supposed to be like that or if it is an error.

Massey


----------



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

NIMT:
Yes - the turnout did come with a small straight - in photo. Even with it attached, 2 roadbeds won't join?


Massey:
I would expect a notch, but certainly can't see one. I attached 2 more photos that might help.


I'm sure it's me, but just can't figure it out. I'm into this EZ Track for my entire Christmas account. I'm stuck with it for more than a few paydays.


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

Took a closer look at the included little piece of straight.

Only if you look at the bottom, there is a slot that allows you to 'break' off a small chunk. problem solved.

For $27, it would have been great if Bachmann mentioned that somewhere on the packaging. ...even a photo, just in case someone didn't read instructions

Anyway - it's all "water under the plastic bridge" at this point.

Thank you both for the help!


Best,
Mark


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad we could get you headed back on right path!
The trains must run!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MarkAlt said:


> Took a closer look at the included little piece of straight.
> 
> Only if you look at the bottom, there is a slot that allows you to 'break' off a small chunk. problem solved.
> 
> ...



EDIT,
Never mind this... I read something wrong.hwell:


----------



## MarkAlt (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Ed,
The profile is "HO convert from O". Depending on how it word-wraps, that may look confusing.

Running HO.

To everyone on the board - thank you!

And yes NIMT- the trains MUST run 



Best,
Mark


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MarkAlt said:


> Hi Ed,
> The profile is "HO convert from O". Depending on how it word-wraps, that may look confusing.
> 
> Running HO.
> ...


Yes I am sorry I saw that after I posted.hwell:


----------

